# Reno Nevada where you at!



## Nerax (Nov 23, 2004)

Are there any players or DM's here from Reno or close to Reno?  Please respond   


Nerax


----------



## Nerax (Dec 20, 2004)

Still looking for a group in the Reno/Sparks area.  

Nerax


----------



## Nerax (Jan 14, 2005)

bump.........Still looking      


Nerax


----------



## Nerax (Feb 26, 2005)

This is just another "bump" to see if there are any Reno D&D players.    


Nerax


----------



## r_daneri (Apr 7, 2005)

*Reno is here*

Hello,
    If you come down to the Fledglin Imp in Reno, you can find D&D games. Check out www.fledglinimp.com for more info. It is over on California St. by Reno High, just off Keystone.

Robert "Dark Star" Daneri


----------



## Azurecrusader (Apr 14, 2005)

*Yup, Reno is here*

You may also want to check out Heroes Games & Hobbies, 780 Baring Blvd in Sparks.  They have just moved into a larger building and I believe they might start up some D&D games in addition to their Warhammer games.  

I'd invite you to join our personal group, but honestly it's quite disorganized at the moment.


----------



## Nerax (Apr 16, 2005)

Thanks for the reply azurecrusader!  I will stop by that store and check it out.  I just started playing at the fledgeling imp.  If you can stop buy there on Saturdays it seems to have a lot of stuff going on.  

Nerax


----------

